# Psalm 129



## jaybird0827 (Aug 8, 2006)

_A Song of degrees._



> Whether this psalm was penned when David brought up the ark of God to Mount Zion, 2Sam. 6, or relates to the Chaldean captivity, is uncertain. In it, the people of God, (1.) Look back on their often-repeated tribulations, with thankfulness to God for their deliverances from Egypt, and from their oppressors under the Judges, Saul, etc., ver. 1-4. (2.) They look forward, with a believing prayer for, and prospect of the destruction of all their implacable enemies, ver. 5-8.
> 
> While I sing, let me not only be affected with what the Lord did for the Jewish, but chiefly with what he hath done for the gospel church: and let me, in faith, cry for, and expect the downfall of Antichrist, and of all other enemies of Christ and his church.
> [align=center]John Brown of Haddington[/align]



Psalm 129

Tune: Hermon -attached

1 Oft did they vex me from my youth,
may Isr'el now declare;
2 Oft did they vex me from my youth,
yet not victorious were.

3 The plowers plow'd upon my back;
they long their furrows drew.
4 The righteous Lord did cut the cords
of the ungodly crew.

5 Let Sion's haters all be turn'd
back with confusion.
6 As grass on houses' tops be they,
which fades ere it be grown:

7 Whereof enough to fill his hand
the mower cannot find;
Nor can the man his bosom fill,
whose work is sheaves to bind.

8 Neither say they who do go by,
God's blessing on you rest:
We in the name of God the Lord
do wish you to be blest.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2006)

Henri Arnaud, Waldensian leader, sang this psalm after their deliverance from the Roman Catholic Duke of Savoy in 1689/1690. See _The Psalms in History and Biography_ by John Ker.

Andrew Bonar:



> Perservance to the end is the burden of this song, inasmuch as in it we hear the pilgrim at another stage of the way recording deliverances and drawing from his past experience good hope of final deliverance.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Henri Arnaud, Waldensian leader, sang this psalm after their deliverance from the Roman Catholic Duke of Savoy in 1689/1690. See _The Psalms in History and Biography_ by John Ker.





I *have to* get that book and read it.


----------



## CDM (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> _A Song of degrees._
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Jay.

And keep those MID's coming!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> Thanks, Jay.
> 
> And keep those MID's coming!



Thank you. I really appreciate that, brother.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



 Definitely worth getting. 

_The Psalms in History and Biography_


----------

